

Wolfram Alpha now lets you spy on the flights overhead - RoyceFullerton
http://venturebeat.com/2011/11/18/wolfram-alpha-flights-overhead/

======
RoyceFullerton
<http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=flights+overhead>

